
Facebook shareholders try to block encryption plan By Zoe Thomas - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52779897
======
Nextgrid
Their excuse is that encryption will make it harder to detect child abuse in
private chats. On the other hand, they're happy to leave _public_ credit card
fraud groups stay up until a high-profile blog calls them out on it:
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/04/deleted-facebook-
cybercr...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/04/deleted-facebook-cybercrime-
groups-had-300000-members/)

